# On-board battery charger - new one needed? Which is best?



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

When on EHU my leisure battery rises to about 12.7V but on the road will go to 13.2V. I wondered if the charger was set to 250V instead of 230V; it wasn't!

However, in remaking the 12V connection I got a spark to the metal cover - should have disconnected the earth and the leisure battery perhaps  

I put everything back together, connected up the leisure battery (mains off and disconnected) and it got hot, followed by a smouldering smell from the charger. Disconnected the battery and waited for the fumes to disperse before stripping out the charger again. Was the positive female spade terminal "welded" onto its male spade on the charger or was I just being feeble?

One of the LT wires seems to have melted a little and possibly shorted to the frame carrying the electronics. Could that have been caused by the original spark?

So, do I carry out a repair (firstly to the melted lead, but anything else?) or do I buy a new one? And if a new one, which would you recommend?

TIA

Gordon


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

People keep mentioning Sterling products.

I am sure somone will be along to point you in the right direction.

Johnny F


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Johnny. Sterling seems to be only "battery to battery" unless I'm reading it wrong.

I thought I'd go for a CTEK 3600 or 7000 (twice the price, twice the power). Anyone got any solid info? I want to mount it on a wall in the rear compartment and then forget about it - keeping 105Ah battery topped up when on EHU at home.

My son made the suggestion that if I mend the old charger, it can keep the sit-on lawnmower topped up, as the damn thing is always flat when the weather is fine enough to use it! (Only 2 cuts this year)

Gordon


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gordon

We have got new charger for our Hobby (the link below) it looks very will made will be fitting over next day or two.

http://www.caravantechnology.com/CandL40ABatteryCharger.aspx

all best

Dennis


----------



## Tiff (May 29, 2005)

I can fully recommend the NE143-P 15A Battery Charger from Caravan & Leisure. I fitted one to my Avantgarde when the original failed and it enabled me to keep the unit connected at home. It has a battery conditioning function and will fully charge the battery while still being safe running 12v items. My current Swift has one fitted as standard.
Caravan & Leisure


----------



## 96558 (Oct 21, 2005)

I would suggest a Sterling "Budget" mains to 12V battery charger.
Completely simple, up to 20 amp charge, fully self regulating, cost about £110. Got mine from "Reliance Marine" I think .co.uk.

A perhaps general interest point on this is that in most cases can be wired in parallel with an existing charger of self regulating type enabling the opportunity to double up charging capacity. Works fine on my Stardream and alone is better that the "Sargent" unit fitted.


----------

